

وزارة-الأتصالات.مصر leads the non-Latin charge - telemachos
http://languagelog.ldc.upenn.edu/nll/?p=2300

======
zck
The link still shows up in my browser as <http://xn--4gbrim.xn----
rmckbbajlc6dj7bxne2c.xn--wgbh1c/>

If I copy and paste <http://وزارة-الأتصالات.مصر> with or without <http://> ,
though, it works fine.

